# How to make a PPT File to open up as Read Only



## Amargusain (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello Ppl,

I want to know how to make a PPT attachment to open up as Read Only on receipients PC.

The intention is to disallow any kind of changes to be made by the receiver. This means that saving it as PPS is out of the question. 

FYI .. I am using PPT 2000.

Ciao,
~Amar


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2005)

Read only can be enabled by changing its properties. But, that can be changed by the other person. I think what you need is a password protection. I don't know whether powerpoint has it.


----------



## sakumar79 (Dec 15, 2005)

Powerpoint has password protection (both for opening as well as for editing) only from Office 2002. 

Check out *www.rdpslides.com/pptfaq/FAQ00038.htm for some possibilities - make it a PDF, make it a video, zipped file, etc...

Arun


----------



## ramprasad (Dec 15, 2005)

U can convert it into swf file and then in turn to an exe file....

This will remove the incomaptibilities and it can also play the PPT in machines without PPT viewer/Flash Player


----------



## Amargusain (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Okie .. so it looks like we really cant do much w/ the PPT 2K s/w. And since i dont plan to install any 3rd party s/w nor to go thru the prohibitively costly upgrade for PPT 2K2 /2K3 .. i guess i'll just learn to live w/ this 

Anyways guys much thanx for ur help.

Ciao,
~Amar


----------



## mehulved (Dec 15, 2005)

And I would also like to mention that using powerpoint even if the document is password protected to edit you can always copy paste it in new document and voila its edited no use of password protection. You can try Ramprasad's way though it will be costly to purchase and learn if you haven't already. Also, I have no idea if they can be edited or no.


----------



## LordDJ (Dec 16, 2005)

Flash files can be decompiled. In ppt2k3 there's a button for DRM. Anyone tried it?


----------

